#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to connect vb with password protected  access file

## Reema

Hi all,

I used ADODB connection object to connect access with my vb program. It is working. But once I have set the password for my database file that is not work. I haven given like below




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


pwd is a string that has correct password
when I run my program that is printing this massage
"The workgroup information file is missing or open exclusively by another user".

----------


## split_atom18

Check out this website:

http://www.connectionstrings.com/

Maybe it will give you some direction.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------


## Reema

Thanks very much for your reply i will check this link.

----------

